# OK so I'm obsessed.... but they're so damn cute!



## AnthonyC (Aug 29, 2011)

Chillin' with my homie!









You lookin' at me?!?!





I HATE PAPARAZZI!!!









...and this little piggy will eat anything that she can fit in her mouth!













HEY SIS SAVE SOME FOR ME!


----------



## Torty Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

It only takes one!!! They are like chips, you can't just have 1!!! 

By the way, they are stinkin' CUTE!!!!


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 29, 2011)

I love the large ones. But the little ones are so so cute.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 29, 2011)

It's okay and believe me, we all know what your feeling.  But, do you hear anybody complaining? Nopers, we love seeing baby pictures and you took some cute ones.


----------



## killuchen (Aug 29, 2011)

They are sooo cute! They are going to love the Florida weather


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 29, 2011)

Theyre' beuatiful!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 29, 2011)

love the pics and if they are male and female name them (Barney and Clide)


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 29, 2011)

Way cute! Gotta love their cute faces.


----------



## Love_My_Pets (Aug 29, 2011)

SO cute, I love sullys. <3 <3 be still my heart!


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 29, 2011)

I am SOOO psyched to get down there! 10 months and counting!!



killuchen said:


> They are sooo cute! They are going to love the Florida weather


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 29, 2011)

love the pics and the tort "thoughts"!


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 29, 2011)

I was simply the messenger. 



cemmons12 said:


> love the pics and the tort "thoughts"!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 29, 2011)

They are sooo cute! Great pics!!


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 29, 2011)

They are so adorable   
Can they eat the weeds with the yellow flowers? That's not oxalis, is it?


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you! According to our local plant expert it is called Trifolium dubium or yellow clover. When the flowers mature they look like white clover but yellow. Most of the mature flowers have already come and gone but these little guys were "tricked" by Mother Nature & b/c of the already chilly nights we have here they'll never reach maturity. 



ChiKat said:


> They are so adorable
> Can they eat the weeds with the yellow flowers? That's not oxalis, is it?


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Aug 30, 2011)

Adorable. What are they eating?


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you!!  They're eating Trifolium Dubium (yellow clover), Portulaca oleracea (purslane), & Plantago Major (broadleaf plantain). Didn't mean to get all nerdy on ya but I know some people know different plants by different names. 



GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Adorable. What are they eating?


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Aug 30, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Thank you!!  They're eating Trifolium Dubium (yellow clover), Portulaca oleracea (purslane), & Plantago Major (broadleaf plantain). Didn't mean to get all nerdy on ya but I know some people know different plants by different names.



No, I'm glad you did. I recognized the clover, and I thought I recognized the plantain, but I didn't know what purslane was. Now that you mention it, I think we get purslane around here, too. They started growing in July. As for the clover, my Russians like it a lot (as my redfoot used to). And as for the plantain, I just fed it to my guys this morning for the first time. The female sniffed at it for several minutes; I don't think she's had anything like that in a long time. But eventually she started eating it, and she seemed to like it pretty well, along with the dandelions it was with. As for the male, he still hasn't come out of his burrow to feed today. Must be the late-summer sleepy season ... in the wild, he would be aestivating right about now.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice.


----------

